# Canon 7D II & price drops on 7D



## TCampbell (Jul 7, 2014)

I noticed that last week CanonRumors finally posted a "CR3" level rumor (on their scale of rumors... they claim you should basically accept a "CR3" level as an "established fact") that the 7D II will be out this fall.  The NDA (Non-disclosure agreements) signed by those who had inside info on the camera expires this October.  The belief is that the camera will be announced by the time Photokina rolls around.

Meanwhile, as of this week, I noticed the price has really come down on the current 7D body. 

The 7D's price has dropped by $600... down to $999.  You can get it from B&H, Amazon, or Adorama at this price.  (that's the "body only" price.)


----------



## ronlane (Jul 7, 2014)

TCampbell said:


> I noticed that last week CanonRumors finally posted a "CR3" level rumor (on their scale of rumors... they claim you should basically accept a "CR3" level as an "established fact") that the 7D II will be out this fall.  The NDA (Non-disclosure agreements) signed by those who had inside info on the camera expires this October.  The belief is that the camera will be announced by the time Photokina rolls around.
> 
> Meanwhile, as of this week, I noticed the price has really come down on the current 7D body.
> 
> The 7D's price has dropped by $600... down to $999.  You can get it from B&H, Amazon, or Adorama at this price.  (that's the "body only" price.)



Tim,

I've been waiting to hear the specs on the mk ii myself. I am wanting to go FF sometime around the end of the year but I saw the rumor that the new sensor on the 7D mk ii may be reason for Canon to upgrade the 5D and the 1D next year. Time will tell but I'm eager to find out.


----------



## Overread (Jul 7, 2014)

Eh I'll believe it when I see it - though honestly the 7D is a strong market camera and yet at present dwarfed by the 6D and 5MIII so it does indeed need a new model if Canon want the 1.6 crop sensor to hold the middleground market hold. So a MII is certainly coming at some point - when though is hard to say and CR tends to be very hit and miss. 

Still if it lands this year I'll be excited to see what it has - hopefully a new sensor!


----------



## Lumens (Jul 7, 2014)

I noticed the price discount as well and was thinking maybe the myth may actually happen!!  As I just purchased the 6D I doubt that I will bite, but better low light performance would be a BIG advantage if it happens.  My reason  for moving to the 6D was just that.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 7, 2014)

It may have a somewhat outdated sensor, but man...a Canon 7D at $999??? THAT is a very tempting proposition, and a very feature rich, well-proven design for that kind of dough. It's sort of like the old John Deere Model M tractor...gets the job done, was made for years on end...I imagine they will be able to clear the retail channels almost totally at $999, then the last few thousand maybe at $899.


----------



## Overread (Jul 7, 2014)

Honestly the only things the newer Canon have are improved high ISO performance and improved video features; the rest the 7D basically already had - including the AF which is mostly just copied into the other cameras (excluding some new video AF features). 

That said I have a feeling the 7DMII will potentially be a bigger upgrade step. The 5D to 5DMII and then again to the 5DMIII were all big steps for the camera that had many upgrading model to model and the 7D fits into that market bracket well to get a similar style of update (as opposed to one which only polishes a few feature and isn't rich enough in content to convince current owners to upgrade).


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 7, 2014)

Hopefully a new 24 pix sensor with better dynamic range,Excellent high iso noise performance,at least 8fps with a large enough buffer and 2 card slots and they should throw in a killer Autofocus system while there at it. I am not picky,that will do. Let the drooling begin.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jul 7, 2014)

Grrrrrrr. Of course they drop the price 6 months after I get one.....

I'm interested to see what the MII has, but I doubt if I'm going to be upgrading anytime soon. Honestly, at the moment, I'm happy with my current I suppose "classic," and it would take a damned miracle to convince me to upgrade in the near future, I think. Something like an "YOUR IMAGE IS GOING TO SUCK RECOMPOSE RECOMPOSE DANGER CRAPPY IMAGE" alert, maybe.


----------



## Overread (Jul 8, 2014)

Honestly I don't want more megapixels.
I want better megapixels! Lower noise - more dynamic range are far more important than just MORE pixels.


----------

